# How can I try is before I buy it?



## SJMaye (Oct 9, 2020)

My wife and I are recently retired.  We live in the suburbs of Nashville.  I have lived there for nearly 50 years.  During that time it has grown exponentially.  It has become so congested that we are thinking of moving to a "one horse town" somewhere in Tennessee.  My concern with this is that although it looks good to have that peace and quiet I am wondering if we will change our minds once we move there. 

We are not looking for a retirement community.  In fact, no HOAs or POAs.  Something with some acreage.  Does anyone have suggestions on how we can test out living there before buying?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 9, 2020)

I'd suggest taking a month long (at least) vacation stay in the area you may be interested in.  We did that years ago by staying on the beach in Florida for 5 weeks.  We soon learned the "lay of the land" and realized we would be bored stiff if we lived there all the time.  

Of course anyone can live anywhere if they have to...lol.  It would have been a big mistake for us to have moved, so it was well worth the money.

Staying for a month gives you a much clearer perspective on the total environment.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 9, 2020)

Don't worry, you will enjoy it. The key is to be not too far from the things that you still like about the city. I live in a town of 5,000. As soon as you leave the city limits you're in farm fields, but a 10-15 minute drives gets us to anything we want in Ann Arbor. Shopping, dining, music, movies. If we want big city it's another 15-20 minutes or so. Airport is 30 minutes. Train is 20 minutes. It really is perfect.

Get on Google Maps and start looking for the same kind of town. If Nashville is too big, maybe Knoxville. My son went to school there and often talks about moving back.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SJMaye (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for the kind Welcome!

I was thinking along those lines as well, except the sort of place we have been looking are towns with less than 1,000 people.  Very little retail stores.  Maybe 30 minutes to the closest real shopping.  I am afraid we are experiencing a boomerang effect.  We are sick of the Nashville crime bleeding out into the suburbs and sick of the traffic.  I am afraid very are going way, way out as a result.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2020)

Some friends of mine moved to Norris TN when they retired.  They loved the location, three-season climate, and at the time low cost of housing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norris,_Tennessee

Do some research on towns and villages that appeal to you then start taking some day trips to get a feel for them. Narrow the field to two or three that interest you and then spend a few days in an Airbnb or motel actually living, running errands, and shopping in them to get a feel for the rhythm of small-town life.

Good luck!


----------



## MickaC (Oct 9, 2020)

@SJMaye Happy you're here. Happy Retirement to both of you. Good Luck on the decision you're wanting to make. ENJOY your time here.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 9, 2020)

Liberty said:


> I'd suggest taking a month long (at least) vacation stay in the area you may be interested in.  We did that years ago by staying on the beach in Florida for 5 weeks.  We soon learned the "lay of the land" and realized we would be bored stiff if we lived there all the time.
> 
> Of course anyone can live anywhere if they have to...lol.  It would have been a big mistake for us to have moved, so it was well worth the money.
> 
> Staying for a month gives you a much clearer perspective on the total environment.


That is a great suggestion. We live in a small town in North Carolina and we love it! But we were considering a move to the mountains in Asheville.  We rented a small condo for just 10 days but it was enough to find out that living in Asheville was not for us.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 9, 2020)

Just remember that you'll need groceries. Too small of a town and you'll be paying for a whole cow to get a gallon of milk!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 9, 2020)

Some places grow on you over time so I think it’s hard to judge, in a short, time if you will like it.  On the other side, easy to judge, during a short time, if you hate it.  

Take marriage as an example. You get married, you like it, and twenty years later you find yourself thinking, “ oh dear god, why?”  .  Or you moved to Utah and realize no matter where you live you’ve entered the twilight zone.  .  Or you do both and realize you really are crazy.  

Hmm, should I really be taking these pain pills?  

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 9, 2020)

First, we are in our early 70's. We lived in northeastern Florida, aka Jacksonville, for 10 1/2 years. Should have never lived there that long! We ended up missing numerous things we liked when we lived in Colorado for 5 1/2 years. We decided, in August 2018, to take a week and visit northern Colorado. When we lived here before, it was 28 miles southeast of Denver. Anyway, during our 2018 visit, we found out how much we missed The Rockies, County/State Fairs, the wildlife and rodeo. So, last August, we moved back. Made it thru our first winter/snow, but the summer has been terrible with the virus stuff and wildfire smoke smell. Getting ready to head into another winter. We are 100% glad we moved back, even though my wife has had a terrible time finding a job.

Life can be/is about "risking". Everyone wants to be happy with where they live.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Some places grow on you over time so I think it’s hard to judge, in a short, time if you will like it.  On the other side, easy to judge, during a short time, if you hate it.
> 
> Take marriage as an example. You get married, you like it, and twenty years later you find yourself thinking, “ oh dear god, why?”  .  Or you moved to Utah and realize no matter where you live you’ve entered the twilight zone.  .  Or you do both and realize you really are crazy.
> 
> ...



Well, marriage and finding the right place to live can be/is wonderful. I got very lucky, being that I was divorced for 22 years, absolutely hated it, met Mrs. Right and headed towards 20 years of wonderful marriage. Also, we found out how much we missed Colorado, and surrounding States, and moved back. IOW, Florida and The South just weren't for us.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 9, 2020)

SJMaye said:


> Thanks for the kind Welcome!
> 
> I was thinking along those lines as well, except the sort of place we have been looking are towns with less than 1,000 people.  Very little retail stores.  Maybe 30 minutes to the closest real shopping.  I am afraid we are experiencing a boomerang effect.  We are sick of the Nashville crime bleeding out into the suburbs and sick of the traffic.  I am afraid very are going way, way out as a result.


Any good size city will have crime and the other liabilities like congestion.  We have acreage and  live 50 miles away from a big city and love it.  Sounds like that might be what you are looking for too.  Remember, its nice to be fairly close to a metro area for the first class medical facilities and infrastructure a larger more dense area can provide you if needed.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2020)

In order to find out how you will like it, you would need at least a month to sort out the advantages and disadvantages.

If you can rent a house in the area you wish to move to for about a month that would let you know what you are up against.  There's more than shopping to look at.  That's the easy part.  The other part is police protection, taxes, and recreation and how friendly the place is.

Just talking to the residents would be a start.

I wish I was going with you.  I love new adventures.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2020)

We made such a move almost 20 years ago.  When I retired, the city life became a "nuisance".  We started looking for some land in a more rural area, and spent the better part of a year exploring various places.  We took our time, and eventually found a patch of forest land (40 acres) with a nice small town with a population of about 1500 nearby which has the "essentials", and larger towns within 30 to 50 miles for more extensive shopping, etc.  

This has been a good choice for us, and this clean and quiet living, with plenty of outdoor stuff to do...yardwork, gardening, etc., has helped us maintain our health, etc.  We have great neighbors...nearest one is about 500 yards away.  

Our daughters and husbands are nearing retirement, and they have found nice places within an hours drive, from us, to retire to.  Even one of our granddaughters have moved nearby to another small town about 15 miles from here, and another about 40 miles away so our entire family is migrating to the countryside.    

We go back up to Kansas City, about once every 4 to 6 weeks for a couple of nights stay at the casinos, to have some fun, but the traffic and constant noise, etc., sure makes it nice to return to this quiet living.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 9, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> First, we are in our early 70's. We lived in northeastern Florida, aka Jacksonville, for 10 1/2 years. Should have never lived there that long! We ended up missing numerous things we liked when we lived in Colorado for 5 1/2 years. We decided, in August 2018, to take a week and visit northern Colorado. When we lived here before, it was 28 miles southeast of Denver. Anyway, during our 2018 visit, we found out how much we missed The Rockies, County/State Fairs, the wildlife and rodeo. So, last August, we moved back. Made it thru our first winter/snow, but the summer has been terrible with the virus stuff and wildfire smoke smell. Getting ready to head into another winter. We are 100% glad we moved back, even though my wife has had a terrible time finding a job.
> 
> Life can be/is about "risking". Everyone wants to be happy with where they live.


I lived in Colorado when in the army.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't know how onw would research the potential growth of an area in coming years. Maybe hire a professional to assist & advise you. Moving to Houston 40 years ago growth / expansion exploded and has not stopped. What was once forest all around me is now new houses. Good luck.


----------



## Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Quote
I have lived there for nearly 50 years.  

Lots of good input for you to think about, one not mentioned is health care. When looking, access to doctors and hospitals is a concern sometimes forgotten.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome from Oregon.  My husband and I did that kind of move nearly 30 years ago.   We moved from a city with a metropolitan area of over 1 million to a rural setting with the closest town of 150 people two miles away.  We have never regretted it.  Knight's mention of health care is something to consider.  30 years ago that wasn't an issue.  Now the trip of 37 and 60 miles the nearest doctor who might be good is more of a consideration.  But we still don't regret being here.  The mindset of the people in this area is more conservative than it was in the big city.  But if one keeps to the idea of not discussing politics and religion, there is no problem.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 9, 2020)

We live in the Arkansas Ozarks on 38 acres and our zip shows like 350 people. 10 miles away is a small town (pop. 1800) but, it has everything we need. 
Gas, food, hardware, 3 medical plaza's (life flight pad) and not much crime. 36 miles from us (State highways only, no interstates) is a larger city (10,000) with everything else we would need. Hospital, more food stores, etc. 
This life isn't for everyone, but, fit's us nicely. If you own an RV, I'd say go somewhere you think you'd like and stay for a month. Also possible to rent an RV and stay somewhere as opposed to trying to find somebody to rent you a house for only a month.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> We live in the Arkansas Ozarks on 38 acres and our zip shows like 350 people. 10 miles away is a small town (pop. 1800) but, it has everything we need.
> Gas, food, hardware, 3 medical plaza's (life flight pad) and not much crime. 36 miles from us (State highways only, no interstates) is a larger city (10,000) with everything else we would need. Hospital, more food stores, etc.
> This life isn't for everyone, but, fit's us nicely. If you own an RV, I'd say go somewhere you think you'd like and stay for a month. Also possible to rent an RV and stay somewhere as opposed to trying to find somebody to rent you a house for only a month.


I think that's what all of us want, a place that fits nicely.   One of the other things to consider is how important are old friends.  Right now with the virus it will be harder to make new ones.  In this area most of the people are very different from us.  It's been okay with us, but it might not be for others.


----------



## win231 (Oct 9, 2020)

The temptation to make a marriage joke is overwhelming........


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 9, 2020)

I was in Springfield, Tennessee, yesterday, 30 miles north of Nashville.... All the convenience.... much less traffic...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> The temptation to make a marriage joke is overwhelming........


Indeed.  I remember the men in my family used to talk about that.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 9, 2020)

A suggestion:  Go there to check it out when the weather is not good, when the place is at it's worst.  People come here in the Spring when everything is blooming and so beautiful.  They buy and when winter hits hard, they find they are STUCK unable to drive down the mountains or get around.  Then they  regret it.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 9, 2020)

And a hardy welcome to you.



I agree with the other members here that you must research and research then research some because there nothing worst then relocating right next to the neighbors from HELL itself. Purchase of a home is the most expensive transaction in your life. Again a hardy welcome and I hope this in some way helps. GOD Bless.

www.tn.gov

www.city-data.com/forum/tennessee/

www.century21.com/real-estate-offices/tenessee/LSTN/


----------



## SJMaye (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you for all the ideas.  At the risk of sounding fickle, the truth is we are not sure what we want.  We do know we don't like what we have now.    Its hard to put my finger on it.  We have felt restless for over a year now.  

I originally said we don't want a retirement community, HOA etc.  Maybe I should step back and say what we are looking for.

- More land between us and our neighbors.  (most retirement communities I have seen have small lots)  At least a couple acres?
- Somewhere I won't be hearing the roar of traffic from nearby highways
- Somewhere I don't have to look over my shoulder to see what the city is trying to do to me next.  Zero lot line subdivisions, taxes,.....
- A place I can have a shop to work on cars, computers, woodworking, etc.
- A place far enough away from big cities, so I won't have to deal with the craziness that goes on there.  And the crime that spills over

All this leads me to think I am looking for a small town, but maybe there is something else out there I am not thinking of.  I realize it will cost more to live in a place like this.  It goes with the territory.


----------



## SJMaye (Oct 10, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I was in Springfield, Tennessee, yesterday, 30 miles north of Nashville.... All the convenience.... much less traffic...



I live close to Springfield.  Robertson county is one of the many places we are considering.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 10, 2020)

SJMaye said:


> Thank you for all the ideas.  At the risk of sounding fickle, the truth is we are not sure what we want.  We do know we don't like what we have now.    Its hard to put my finger on it.  We have felt restless for over a year now.
> 
> I originally said we don't want a retirement community, HOA etc.  Maybe I should step back and say what we are looking for.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking in a small town the plot sizes will not be laid out in terms of acres.  But maybe you could find property close to a small town.  One of the things to do is do a search argument online for houses/property for sale in a given area.  Real estate ads will pop up.  Look to see how much things are going for and remember the listed price is their dream price.  You could do that in all kinds of areas.  And of course one thing to consider is how much the property taxes are.  Where I am the property taxes are fairly low.  Some places they are outrageous.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2020)

Tennessee is a beautiful state. Living in a 1-horse town with acreage and no near neighbors sounds good to me. I wouldn’t go too far out. Stay within proximity to an area with conveniences (restaurant, bank, store) and a hospital. I would say maybe within 15 miles.

I am considering something similar.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm 14 miles from a town of one thousand, 2 miles from a town of 150, 25 miles from a town of 10,000 and 37miles from a town of 30 thousand.  The main issue here is the lack of good health care.  But it's well worth it.


----------

